# Creepy Contacts



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody know where to find good deals on these contacts? I seem to remember awhile back there was a company selling them.......any ideas?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Contact our good buddy Jeff at thefrighteners.com or PM him here at the forum. He's got a bunch at a great price!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah check with Jeff. First rate customer service.


----------

